# Seerose blueht nicht



## LBugnion (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo mitenand,

In meinem Teich habe ich anfangs Jahr (Maerz) einen neue Seerose gepflanzt. Es ist eine Nymphea Charles de Meurville (http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/...ater-garden/hardywatlil/charlesdemeuville.htm)

Schnell sind Blaetter gekommen, jetzt habe ich 15 wunderschoene Blaetter, und neue kommen immer wieder (ich muss manchmal alte Blaetter schneiden, wenn sie am Ende des Lebens sind). Die Pflanze sieht also sehr gesund aus, es gibt aber keine Blume, nicht einmal eine Knospe.

Ist es normal, dass im ersten Jahr keine Blumen kommen? Ich habe schon fuer andere Pflanzen gehoert, dass sich zuerst Wuerzeln entwickeln muessen, bevor die Blumen wachsen koennen. Ist es so ein Fall?

Ich freue mich so sehr auf eine schoene Blume 

Danke!
Laurent


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose blueht nicht*

Hi Laurent,

ja, ist bei frisch gepflanzten Seerosen oft so das sie im ersten Jahr noch nicht blühen (oder erst zum Herbst hin einzelne Blüten bilden). Da die älteren Seerosen meißt durch Rhizomstücke (kleine Stücke mit nem Blattansatz) vermehrt werden müssen sie erst mal wieder Masse aufbauen (Pflanzen blühen nur wenn sie genug Nährstoffe gebunkert haben, erst dann wagen sie sich an den kräftezehrenden "***" - die Blüten- und die folgende mögliche Samenbildung kosten sie viel Kraft)

MfG Frank


----------



## LBugnion (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose blueht nicht*

Super, herzlichen Dank fuer die Bestaetigung.

mfg
Laurent


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose blueht nicht*

Hmm,

meine neue Chromatella hat nur paar lütte Blätter (ca. 6Stück) von rund 8cm Durchmesser 
Sie hatte eine Blüte angesetzt ... die ist gar nicht bis hoch gekommen. Mitten drin hat sie es sich anders überlegt und ist seitlich weg gewachsen.
Nun ist sie hinüber ... hat nie den Weg an die Oberfläche gefunden.

Ich dachte die Chromatella ist für meine 1m Tiefe geeignet. Zumindest hätte sie doch größere und wesentlich mehr Blätter bringen müssen.
Aber wahrscheinlich doch nicht ... oder?


Mandy


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose blueht nicht*

Hallo Mandy,

die Chromatella ist für 40 bis max 80 cm Wassertiefe. 

flüstern ich hab die im Miniteich.)


----------



## bonkel (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose blueht nicht*

Hallo alle zusammen

habe schon seit 3 jahren eine wasserrose.
Ausser Blätter (viele Blätter ) gab es noch keine Rose 

Pflanze ist in 73 cm tiefe (ab oberkannte )


----------



## libsy (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose blueht nicht*

Hast du sie schon mal gedüngt?


----------



## Moonlight (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose blueht nicht*

Hey christine,

Ich hab vorher im netz geschmökert und überall stand,dass die chromatella für wassertiefen bis 1,20m geeignet ist 
Na toll. . .angeschissener rechts raus 

Mandy


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose blueht nicht*

Hallo Mandy,

für Seerosen kann man keine Wassertiefe angeben, die überall gültig ist. Wie alle Pflanzen brauchen Seerosen Sonnenlicht um assimilieren zu können. Im Wasser kommt mit zunehmender Tiefe immer weniger Licht an, und deswegen gibt es eine Tiefe ab der keine Pflanze mehr leben kann. Bei den Seerosen kommt es auf die Sorte an wieviel Licht sie mindestens benötigt. Robuste Sorten brauchen weniger Licht zum Starten im Frühling und kommen deswegen auch mit größeren Wassertiefen zurecht.

Jetzt kommt das Problem: es ist eigentlich nicht die Wassertiefe die zählt, sondern die Wegstrecke, die ein Sonnenstrahl im Wasser zurücklegt. Liegt Dein Teich am Äquator, dann steht die Sonne senkrecht über ihm, und 80 cm Wassertiefe sind auch 80 cm die der Sonnenstrahl bis zum Grund zurücklegt. Jetzt liegt Dein Teich aber in Europa, d.h. die Sonne steht nicht senkrecht über ihm, sondern schräg. Der Sonnenstrahl fällt schräg ein und die Wegstrecke bis zum Grund wird länger als 80 cm. Folge: was am Äquator bei 80 cm Wassertiefe geht, funktioniert in Europa nur bei geringerer Wassertiefe. Auch innerhalb von Deutschland gibt es Unterschiede. Je weiter nach Norden man kommt, desto schräger wird der Sonneneinfall und desto flacher muss die Seerose im Teich stehen. Praktisch: am Bodensee kann die gleiche Seerosensorte durchaus 30 cm mehr Wassertiefe ertragen als in Kiel.


----------



## Moonlight (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose blueht nicht*

Hey werner,

Das ist ja krass. . .

Vielen lieben dank für die erklärung 
Das heißt, wer keine arbeit hat macht sich welche . . Seerosen höher setzen.

Mandy


----------



## bonkel (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose blueht nicht*

wenn ich jetzt meine Seerose 15-20cm höher setze , würde ich dieses jahr noch eine blüte 
bekommen?


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seerose blueht nicht*



bonkel schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt meine Seerose 15-20cm höher setze , würde ich dieses jahr noch eine blüte
> bekommen?



Das wäre auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert. Bis Mitte August kann man noch Seerosen verpflanzen.


----------



## lotharw (16. März 2014)

Hallo Nymphaion,

spielt die Trübung des Wasser nicht auch eine Rolle ?
Trübes Wasser verlängert optisch den Weg vom Wasserspiegel bis zur Pflanze/Seerose.

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. März 2014)

Hi Lothar,

der Weg des Lichtes bleibt schon gleich, ne Trübung verringert aber halt die Lichtmenge die dann unten ankommt da je nach der Partikeldichte im Wasser mehr oder weniger Licht geschluckt/reflektiert wird.
Seerosen ist das aber an sich schnuppe, denn die haben ja Laub was an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt und dort assimiliert. Selbst tropische Arten wie z.B die gerne im Aquarium gehaltene Nymphaea __ lotus versuchen immer schnell Schwimmlaub auszubilden, da das Unterwasserlaub nur ein Notbehelf ist

MfG Frank


----------

